# Beer On Topsail Piers?



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Several years ago I was on Seaview Pier and at that time they did not allow any beer on the pier. Does anyone know if that's still the rule and do any of the other piers on Topsail allow beer?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

StillSearchin said:


> Several years ago I was on Seaview Pier and at that time they did not allow any beer on the pier. Does anyone know if that's still the rule and do any of the other piers on Topsail allow beer?


....Seaview was SELLING BEER the last time I was there.....but it wasn't allowed ON THE PIER..
JOLLY ROGER sells it...and U CAN TAKE IT ON THE PIER....


----------



## bcp (Oct 29, 2014)

The answer for Topsail piers is:
Seaview: No beer on pier but beer is sold and can be consumed in shop and restaurant including outside deck (very odd, IMO)
Surf City: No alcohol permitted or sold
Jolly Roger: Yes. Buy it there or bring your own.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

HOW ARE the spots doing these day on the piers


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Spot bite is over for the time being but the mullet bite is going crazy with good numbers of specks in the surf


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Beer Prices aren't too bad at the JR either. I am not a big drinker so about three is my limit.

They do not tolerate drunkenness and will send you packin if you do.


----------

